
Human Learning == Machine Learning - srkiranraj
https://medium.com/@srkiranraj/human-learning-machine-learning-6a930bfd5d32#.rnmzqxaca
======
srkiranraj
A blog on how human learning has evolved over past decades, how we are
learning actually the way computers are learning today i.e. using machine
learning. Please read and share your thoughts.

